# Tetra 5-15 Heater, crap?



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 10 gal for my betta. I have a Tetra 5-15 heater in there. it's supposed to automatically keep the tank at 78. My thermometer reads 76 and it's right next to the heater. I originally had the heater elsewhere. So, I was wondering if I should get the Tetra 10-20 heater. It will be more powerful? All I have is a WalMart by me, so I'm limited in my shopping. What do you all think of this heater idea?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hear the Tetra brand is carp anyway, so if there another brand suitable for your tank (10g needs 50W) I'd get it if you can  Adjustable is always preferable over other heaters too.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

the tetra heaters are crap crap crap!:-?

I had one too..and it broke after a month of use..and my tank stays at 75-76 without a heater...so it didn't have to work that hard to begin with. but it still broke anyways...:lol: I would not get another tetra at all. Try to get an adjustable one if you can.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

The tetra heaters are definitely all crap!! I hate them! They just don't work at all. I have 3 sitting in my laundry room that will probably just end up as trash. A 50w adjustable should work unless your office gets really cold then probably 100w. I use 100w at home cause we keep our house really cold at night. Check eBay. They have some good ones for cheap.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

the small tetra heaters work for small tanks. the 2-10 heater will handle a 5g tank, and keep a 10g in a liveable range if thats all you have. the 5-15 is the same way, itll work for up to 5g but not much more. the 10-20g heater is adjustable and actually works like its supposed to. though like others are saying, tetra isnt the best brand. its good if you are in a pinch and need something, but i would avoid it if you can


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Suggestion: Since your Betta has a heater currently in the tank and it is within sustainable limits (your Betta is at least staying warm) and you are wanting another heater for your tank, you are not just limited to Walmart since you have the internet. There are several really good places on line to buy fish supplies. Basically, you have an open market for price shopping. If you know anyone else that is in the fish hobby and needs to place an order also get together with that person/people and place your entire order at one time. Split the shipping expense. There are several places that you can probably order from that might be less expensive than a heater from Walmart. Even with shipping figured into the final cost. Just a suggestion. For me personally, I don't like pre-set heaters. I like to be able to fine tune tank temperature.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

luvmybetta said:


> Suggestion: Since your Betta has a heater currently in the tank and it is within sustainable limits (your Betta is at least staying warm) and you are wanting another heater for your tank, you are not just limited to Walmart since you have the internet. There are several really good places on line to buy fish supplies. Basically, you have an open market for price shopping. If you know anyone else that is in the fish hobby and needs to place an order also get together with that person/people and place your entire order at one time. Split the shipping expense. There are several places that you can probably order from that might be less expensive than a heater from Walmart. Even with shipping figured into the final cost. Just a suggestion. For me personally, I don't like pre-set heaters. I like to be able to fine tune tank temperature.


+1
what this guy said


----------

